# red dot scope?



## enjoys cutting (Oct 25, 2009)

i am looking for a red dot scope for a shotgun,i have never owned a shotgun scope and was looking for some info.thanks


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Oct 25, 2009)

Aimpoint

No parallax design, where ever the dot is is the point of impact regardless of the position of your eye to the sight. Inexpensive dots require you to get the dot centered in the sight. Aimpoint sights aren't cheap but they're built like tanks and will run practically forever on a set of batteries.

CMore has a good sight but I wouldn't recommend one on a shotgun. Again no parallax design, long battery life but not as rugged as an Aimpoint. I run a CMore on my 9MM AR and it's never changed point of impact in almost 10 years, but it hasn't been slammed around in the woods or fields either.

Take Care


----------



## cjk (Oct 26, 2009)

Stay away from the bushnell holosight. The batteries die in hours out in the cold. 

Useless for hunting.


----------



## Kansas (Oct 26, 2009)

cjk said:


> Stay away from the bushnell holosight. The batteries die in hours out in the cold.
> 
> Useless for hunting.



Agreed!

I have used Holosights, C-More's, Aimpoints, Leupold and Tasco all have their points good and bad batteries definately being a biggy finding the dot under stress or the right sun light is another but not a deal breaker on any except maybe the C-More it was the worst for me anyway imo.

The dot sight I still have on my Bianchi Cup pistol fwtw is a 5 moa Tasco w/30mm tube I got for $35 on sale @ Natchez a long time ago is the best so far and it uses 1 2032 el cheapo battery thats easy to change out. jmo


Kansas


----------



## mbopp (Oct 26, 2009)

I had the Bushnell Holosight on my shotgun but it's on the old T/C .357 Herrett now. While I do like the sight yeah, the battery life is terrible. I carry spare batteries when I'm in the field.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Oct 26, 2009)

what about the bushnell trophy red dot scope any good or bad thoughts?thanks


----------



## Kansas (Oct 26, 2009)

Probably ok, Bushnel stuff is pretty much all good no problem there but my advice is figure out the dot size you need here is how: 1 moa is 1" @ 100 yds 2 is 2" and so on. 

So at 40 yds (scattergun range) a 3 moa will cover about 
1.2" a 5 moa will cover about 2" and so on just food for thought. 

Thare are sights out there that have variable dot sizes and shapes and even colors, all are brightness adjustable so do your homework one sight may work for many different applications

Imo a bigger dot is a lot easier to find quickly and several to chose from in one sight is real nice. hth

Kansas.


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine I think is tasco. I don't care much for any that rely soley on battery power. I don't use mine enough to keep up on the batteries condition and I have had it fail me when I needed it.
If you predator hunt at night with a red light, red dots or reticles can be very hard to see also.


----------

